# Plow setup for 00 Cherokee



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi all, NEWB here. I need to replace my personal plow truck (93 GMC 1/2 T with Diamond plow, BIG driveway only) with something newer. I've been looking at a new 06 Wrangler Unlimited, but I think it is outside my price range ($22,000 + $3,400 Homsteader installed). I have come across an 00 Jeep Cherokee Sport in absolutely like-new condition for $7,900. I been search this site, as well as checking out the manufacturers at the top and I haven't been able to find a specific plow to fit this Jeep. I would like a Homesteader-type plow, maybe a small Blizzard or Snow-way: with down pressure to compensate for the light weight. A "light duty plow" could also work. I need to back drag a large area in my driveway and the down pressure would help here.

I find most "Jeep" plow references are Wranglers.

So, can anyone recommend a SPECIFIC plow/mount to fit the 00 Cherokee. I live in rural NH, so my choices for dealers is very limited without a long distance travel.

BTW, the Jeep will be my daily driver, so a demountable plow mount would be nice ala Homesteader.

Thanks,

Fran


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Snoway for sure has a mount available for a Cherokee, if you do a search for Cherokee or XJ on here you'll come up with a ton of hits.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

festerw said:


> Snoway for sure has a mount available for a Cherokee, if you do a search for Cherokee or XJ on here you'll come up with a ton of hits.


Thanks for the info festerw. Which SnoWay model do you have? ST? or MT?

Fran


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Mine is an older model DX around 5-6 yrs old from what I was told basically a precursor to the ST series with no down pressure and it works great. The hydraulics are blazing fast compared to the Meyer I ran on my old Dakota.


----------



## Capodosto (Nov 9, 2006)

*New plow on my XJ*

I just bought (picked it up today) a Meyer TM-6.5 with the E58H pump for my 1992 Cherokee Sport. Paid $3,395 installed, complete with lights, markers, skids, etc. Seems real nice and is a good fit on the Cherokee. (I paid $895 for the Cherokee itself a few weeks ago, so the plow cost four times what I paid for the truck!)

Dan


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

That is so funny Capodosto! I bought a 1989 Jeep Cherokee 4.0 for $800 in August and just installed a 6.5' Western a week ago. :waving: :salute:


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

JeepTJ said:


> So, can anyone recommend a SPECIFIC plow/mount to fit the 00 Cherokee. I live in rural NH, so my choices for dealers is very limited without a long distance travel.
> 
> BTW, the Jeep will be my daily driver, so a demountable plow mount would be nice ala Homesteader.
> 
> ...


I bought the 00 Cherokee Sport. I have a SnoWay ST90 on order through plowsunlimited.com. It will come with the wireless keypad and downpressure. Tom at SnoWay has been a great help.

I hope it snows this year!!!

Looks like I need to change my logon name from JeepTJ to Jeep XJ!

Fran


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes that is a must


----------

